# Canon 550D B&W



## CameraGeek

Some people have been saying that they think the Canon 550D autofocus is "not good enough for action shots". With the below picture, what do you think?


----------



## cigrainger

CameraGeek said:


> Some people have been saying that they think the Canon 550D autofocus is "not good enough for action shots". With the below picture, what do you think?



The DOF is deep, so you can't tell if it was directly locked on the subject. It actually looks to me like it's locked in the background but is just wide enough to include the subject. Nice picture anyway.


----------



## Photog

Doesn't really tell us a lot... you might have locked in the AF on the guy before he jumped since he hasn't really changed his distance from the camera.


----------

